# CPU Kompaktwakü 140mm radi



## Fischer995 (8. Juni 2012)

*CPU Kompaktwakü 140mm radi*

Also erstma servus Community,
Habe mal eine Frage: Gibt es als cpu Kühler eine Kompaaktwakü mit einem 140mm radi statt einem 120mm? Würde mich wirklich interessieren weil ich iwi nur 120iger finde.
Schonma danke im vorraus.
mfg


----------



## Uter (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: CPU Kompaktwakü 140mm radi*

Das gehört hier rein, aber um es kurz zu machen: Nein, gibt es (noch) nicht.

-CLOSED-


----------

